# mk4 gti, no low beam, but high beam works. HELP



## GtFKNi (Sep 8, 2010)

i just installed helix black golf projectors on my gti and the low beam is not working. but my high beams work fine... anybody got any idea?


----------



## Hillmiw (Nov 25, 2009)

GtFKNi said:


> i just installed helix black golf projectors on my gti and the low beam is not working. but my high beams work fine... anybody got any idea?


 
Check your fuses first also check if the switch inside is working properly, in the off position push it in then turn clockwise should come out easily.

Hillmi


----------

